# Lumapower M1 and M1 Cree



## ernsanada (Dec 2, 2006)

Got the Lumapower M1 today. 

Shipping took 5 days to Socal.

Very nice light!

Machining is excellent! Hard Anodize III has no flaws.

Nice beam tint, white. Very smooth beam.

Lots of room for a Protected 18650 Rechargeable Lithium Battery.

Smooth reverse clickie.

Comes with extra o-rings and rubber cover for rear clickie switch.

Easy removable clip.

Link to Lumapower M1 Thread, http://candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?t=138703

----------------------------------------------------------------------

Oh what's this! Comes nicely packaged!






















Comes with o-rings, screws and extra rubber boot cover. (1 extra o-ring is for my LM303)





















Uses screw for the flat top of the 18650 Batteries. (To make contact).





















Left, Lumapower M1. Right, Hunt Light FT01X SE U Bin






Left, Lumapower M1. Right, Hunt Light FT01X SE U Bin






Left, Lumapower M1. Right, Hunt Light FT01X SE U Bin






Lumapower M1 @ 73"






Left, Lumapower M1. Right, Hunt Light FT01X SE U Bin @ 73"






Left, Lumapower M1. Right, Hunt Light FT01X 1st Generation @ 73"


----------



## lumapower (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Lumapower M1*

Hi ernsanads!

:goodjob: :goodjob: :goodjob: !!

Thank you !

lumapower team!


----------



## x2x3x2 (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Lumapower M1*

nice review pics there dude, btw cant weather the U-bin of M1 is brighter in the second shot. able to step down the exposure a little just so it doesnt overexpose the hotspot?


----------



## ernsanada (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Lumapower M1*



x2x3x2 said:


> nice review pics there dude, btw cant weather the U-bin of M1 is brighter in the second shot. able to step down the exposure a little just so it doesnt overexpose the hotspot?



I'll try sometime soon. 

I just started my week of work today.


----------



## skalomax (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Lumapower M1*

Wow, Looks Really Awesome.
Nice Packaging Too!
That is FAST Shipping!
Im Thinking Of Getting One.

Lumens?

Thanks!!
Oh, and Great Pictures!


----------



## Martini (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Lumapower M1*



x2x3x2 said:


> nice review pics there dude, btw cant weather the U-bin of M1 is brighter in the second shot. able to step down the exposure a little just so it doesnt overexpose the hotspot?


The M1 is supposed to have a T-bin, right?


----------



## TooManyGizmos (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Lumapower M1*



The LumaPower specifications say this for the M-1 :
--------------------------------------------
_Selected WA/W0 LED with *No Tint
--------------------------------------------

Where does that stand in relation to T or U bin ????

Brighter ..... or just more efficient ????


................... TMG/
.
*_


----------



## Concept (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: Lumapower M1*

Nice review ernsanada. I like the fact that it will take an 18650.


----------



## chevrofreak (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: Lumapower M1*

Looks like the FT01's are both brighter. I really do like the look of this light, except that the clip is a bit low on the body.


----------



## ernsanada (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: Lumapower M1*

x2x3x2,

Stepped down exposure.

Left, Lumapower M1. Right, Hunt Light FT01X (First Generation) @73"






Left, Lumapower M1. Right, Hunt Light FT01X SE U Bin @ 73"


----------



## ernsanada (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: Lumapower M1*

More pictures of the Lumapower M1


----------



## jsr (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: Lumapower M1*

Very nice looking light. But I really wish it had come with a standard clicky and a bezel down clip. So it seems to be about as bright as the 1st gen FT-01 which means it's probably a bit dimmer than my 2nd gen FT-01. It definitely looks dimmer than the FT-01XSE U-bin. How's the throw relative to the FT-01? Does the bigger head and reflector improve throw?


----------



## flame2000 (Dec 4, 2006)

*Re: Lumapower M1*

Nice review and great pics! :goodjob:


----------



## ernsanada (Dec 4, 2006)

*Re: Lumapower M1*

jsr,

Hunt Light FT01X SE U Bin @ 273"






Lumapower M1 @ 273"






Both lights have sidespill which the camera has a hard time picking up.


----------



## TooManyGizmos (Dec 4, 2006)

*Re: Lumapower M1*

Looks to me like Huntlight really is way brighter .

Trade-off between brighter v/s longer run time I guess .


----------



## ernsanada (Dec 4, 2006)

*Re: Lumapower M1*

On the M1 looks like runtime is chosen over brightness. See #4

From Lumapower's Thread,

Hi JSR,

1. We hope that the price can be control at USD65 including shipment. This should be better. 

2. Besides the Bin-code, one more factor : Efficiency Loss due to Heat Gain.
---> we put most effort to minizied the factor and gain better output.

3. New tailcap will be arrived soon... 

4. Output of M1 should suprise you even with long runtime.
---> After 5 hours running from 1 x 18650, output still higher than our F1's max. condition. 
---> Initial output should be same as or higher than FT-01, both runnig at linear drop, FT-01 dims to off at 2.5 hours.



Thank you.

Lumapower Team


----------



## ernsanada (Dec 5, 2006)

*Re: Lumapower M1*

There are some of you out there that don't like the clip................... It's easy just take it off, no tools needed!


----------



## jdriller (Dec 5, 2006)

*Re: Lumapower M1*

Great pics and review, thanks.


----------



## jsr (Dec 7, 2006)

*Re: Lumapower M1*

Thanks ersanada! BTW, I remember in the M1 thread that it was going to come with a Sapphire window. Is it Sapphire or mineral glass? Wish it came with a standard clicky. It's purdy tho. I don't have a problem with the clip...just with the clip's position (I prefer bezel down).


----------



## ernsanada (Dec 7, 2006)

*Re: Lumapower M1*



jsr said:


> Thanks ersanada! BTW, I remember in the M1 thread that it was going to come with a Sapphire window. Is it Sapphire or mineral glass? Wish it came with a standard clicky. It's purdy tho. I don't have a problem with the clip...just with the clip's position (I prefer bezel down).



AR coated sapphire window

Go to, http://candlepowerforums.com/vb/showpost.php?p=1664299&postcount=37


----------



## Martini (Dec 7, 2006)

*Re: Lumapower M1*

The sapphire window is a really nice touch; this ought to be a pretty tough little light.

So, is there an XR-E upgrade planned? Personally, I'd love to see the second run of these using the Cree at half power, so you get 2x the runtime. But either way, being able to use an 18650 is _awesome!_ Now why can't Surefire get it?


----------



## evanlocc (Dec 7, 2006)

*Re: Lumapower M1*

Thanks. Nice review here!


----------



## lumapower (Dec 7, 2006)

*Re: Lumapower M1*

Hi Martini,

That is a must with promise. 

Best Rgds.

Lumapower Team


----------



## jsr (Dec 7, 2006)

*Re: Lumapower M1*



lumapower said:


> That is a must with promise.


 
Ooh! That'll be a nice one...but how would the reflector handle the Cree?

Please integrate a standard clicky into the next version with the Cree!

And any chance for a design change to be bezel down carry?

Thanks.


----------



## Fusion_m8 (Dec 18, 2006)

*Re: Lumapower M1*



TooManyGizmos said:


> Looks to me like Huntlight really is way brighter .
> 
> Trade-off between brighter v/s longer run time I guess .



Its either my LCD screen or my eyes, but the M1 looks just as bright or even brighter than both FT01s... :thinking:


----------



## lexina (Dec 18, 2006)

*Re: Lumapower M1*



Fusion_m8 said:


> Its either my LCD screen or my eyes, but the M1 looks just as bright or even brighter than both FT01s... :thinking:


 
They look too close to call for me too. In any case, I am holding on for the Cree version


----------



## Fusion_m8 (Dec 18, 2006)

*Re: Lumapower M1*



lexina said:


> They look too close to call for me too. In any case, I am holding on for the Cree version



I'd buy the CREE version if it didn't come with a 5 stage switch...


----------



## ernsanada (Dec 21, 2006)

*Re: Lumapower M1*

Hunt Light FT01X SE U Bin @ 203"







Lumapower M1 @ 203"






Hunt Light FT01X SE U Bin @ 203" Stepped down exposure






Lumapower M1 @ 203" Stepped down exposure


----------



## ernsanada (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: Lumapower M1*


----------



## ernsanada (Jan 9, 2007)

*Re: Lumapower M1*

This is the 3 Watt Luxeon Module for the M1. It comes out very easy.


----------



## Charles S (Jan 9, 2007)

*Re: Lumapower M1*



> I'd buy the CREE version if it didn't come with a 5 stage switch...
> Reply With Quote



Why, multiple brightness options sounds good? I am a new to lights and truly curious.


----------



## Tico (Jan 11, 2007)

*Re: Lumapower M1*

Is M1's output regulation flat like that on the Huntlight FT01 ?


----------



## Flymo (Jan 11, 2007)

*Re: Lumapower M1*

I just ordered a Lumahunter M1, but my question is, do I must use "protected" 18650 batteries? or can I use the unprotected versions also?


----------



## Lighthouse one (Jan 15, 2007)

*Re: Lumapower M1*

Either protected or un will work fine...Unprotected just requires a bit more care not to run them dead.


----------



## PB92 (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: Lumapower M1*

What are the lumens on the M1?


----------



## ernsanada (Feb 1, 2007)

Left, Cree Reflector. Right, Luxeon Reflector






Left, Cree Reflector. Right, Luxeon Reflector






Left, Cree Module. Right, Luxeon Module






Cree Module






Side shot showing height of Cree.






Cree Module inside body





















Left, M1 Cree. Right, D-Mini






Left, M1 Cree. Right, D-Mini






Left, M1 Cree. Right, D-Mini. Both Shiny Reflectors @ 96"






Left, M1 Cree. Right, D-Mini. Both Shiny Reflectors @ 96" Stepped down exposure.






Left, M1 Cree. Right, D-Mini. Both OP Reflectors @ 96"






Left, M1 Cree. Right, D-Mini. Both OP Reflectors @ 96" Stepped down exposure.






M1 Cree Shiny Reflector @ 96"






D-Mini Shiny Reflector @ 96"






M1 Cree Shiny Reflector @ 96" Stepped down exposure.






D-Mini Shiny Reflector @ 96" Stepped down exposure.






Both lights are using freshly charged RCR Batteries. M1 Cree, 18650 Protected. D-Mini, RCR123 Protected.


----------



## ernsanada (Feb 1, 2007)

Left, M1 Cree. Right, D-Mini. Op Reflectors.






M1 Cree, OP Reflector @ 96"






D-Mini, OP Reflector @ 96"






M1 Cree, OP Reflector @ 96" Stepped down exposure.






D-Mini, OP Reflector @ 96" Stepped down exposure.


----------



## taschenlampe (Feb 1, 2007)

Should not the deeper one at the left side be the cree reflector?

Tom


----------



## ernsanada (Feb 1, 2007)

You are correct. I just checked the reflectors. I will fix the post.


----------



## ernsanada (Feb 1, 2007)

taschenlampe said:


> Should not the deeper one at the left side be the cree reflector?
> 
> Tom



I must have got confused because I switching the reflectors back and forth when I was taking the beam shots. I also have been sick all week.


----------



## taschenlampe (Feb 1, 2007)

ernsanada,
I hope you are well again!

Thank you very much for all the work you are doing.

Tom


----------



## chevrofreak (Feb 1, 2007)

Wow, that smooth reflector really doesn't give a very pretty beam at all


----------



## Martini (Feb 1, 2007)

chevrofreak said:


> Wow, that smooth reflector really doesn't give a very pretty beam at all


The OP, on the other hand, looks nearly perfect. It's all about choice.


----------



## ernsanada (Feb 1, 2007)

D-Mini, Shiny Reflector @ 101"







M1, Shiny Reflector @ 101"






D-Mini, Shiny Reflector @ 101" Stepped down exposure.






M1, Shiny Reflector @ 101" Stepped down exposure.






D-Mini, OP Reflector @ 101"






M1, OP Reflector @ 101"






D-Mini, OP Reflector @ 101" Stepped down exposure.






M1, OP Reflector @ 101" Stepped down exposure.


----------



## SEMIJim (Feb 1, 2007)

Odd as it may seem, after reviewing the D-Mini thread and comparing the D-Mini to the M1 in this thread, I'm liking the beam shots of the D-Mini better. The thing that would concern me is EngrPaul's comments to the effect that his D-Mini's beam patterns weren't nearly as nice as ernsanada's.


----------



## Fusion_m8 (Feb 1, 2007)

chevrofreak said:


> Wow, that smooth reflector really doesn't give a very pretty beam at all



Yeah... but only for white wall hunting... out in the open, the beam of the smooth reflector is FANTASTIC! No rings or anything!


----------



## lexina (Feb 2, 2007)

SEMIJim said:


> Odd as it may seem, after reviewing the D-Mini thread and comparing the D-Mini to the M1 in this thread, I'm liking the beam shots of the D-Mini better. The thing that would concern me is EngrPaul's comments to the effect that his D-Mini's beam patterns weren't nearly as nice as ernsanada's.


 
The D-Mini certainly looks like it can hold its own against the M1 as far as brightness/beam pattern is concerned. But what really clinches it for me in favour of the M1 is its unbelievable run time as demonstrated by T4R06 in the sales thread.


----------



## c0t0d0s0 (Feb 2, 2007)

Fusion_m8 said:


> Yeah... but only for white wall hunting... out in the open, the beam of the smooth reflector is FANTASTIC! No rings or anything!




I'm extremely impressed with both reflectors that came with my M1... M1 + smooth reflector = throw monster, plain and simple. Like Fusion_m8 says, rings are not noticeable at all in reall ife applications.

The OP reflector might lose in throw a little, but it provided the most smooth and uniform beam i've seen with a Cree. I compared it to the McR27XR I was gonna use for a project - and the Lumapower reflector is a clear winner. Hotter hotspot, smoother beam, no rings, easier to center on the LED! If you're a modder, that reflector is definitely worth a look.


----------



## ernsanada (Feb 2, 2007)

I had this Flashlight Holster made by Ripoffs. It fits the Lumapower M1 perfectly. I do not remember what the model number is.


----------



## ernsanada (Feb 2, 2007)

It's the Ripoffs CO-30. 

I paid $9.95 plus tax at Quartermaster June 16, 2005, Walk in. Their website does not show it.

Copquest carries it, Ripoffs CO-30 at, http://copquest.com/55-1000.htm#Ripoffs_CO-30_Scorpion_/_Strion_/_SureFire_6P_Holder


----------



## jsr (Feb 3, 2007)

Wow, the OP reflectors really do wonders for the Cree beams!

Is it me, or does the D-Mini look brighter with both Smooth and OP reflectors?


----------



## ernsanada (Mar 24, 2007)

I just got the SSC-P4 Module for my M1.

Left, SSC-P4 Module. Right, Cree Module






SSC-P4 Module installed.






Cree Module installed.






SSC-P4 Module @ 80" OP Reflector






Cree Module @ 80" OP Reflector






SSC-P4 Module @ 80" OP Reflector, Stepped down exposure.






Cree Module @ 80" OP Reflector, Stepped down exposure.


----------



## BMRSEB (Mar 24, 2007)

Looks like the SSC P4 has a larger hotspot, and the CREE a brighter spill.


----------



## CandlePowerForumsUser (Mar 24, 2007)

very nice. ernsanada, they gots this for the new M1? I odered teh new one and if it works on the new one. I'm finsta get one.

Thanks,


----------



## sims2k (Mar 25, 2007)

Thanks ersanada for the M1 belt carrier link. I am going to order one for mine.


----------



## pilou (Mar 25, 2007)

Based on the beamshots, the Huntlight seems to have more sidespill and it seems generally floodier than the M1. For those who have both, does that agree with actual observation?


----------



## havand (Mar 26, 2007)

Did the original Lux3 version of the M1 come with the dual stage tailcap or was that an accessory?


----------



## ernsanada (Mar 26, 2007)

havand said:


> Did the original Lux3 version of the M1 come with the dual stage tailcap or was that an accessory?



The dual stage tailcap came out later, right after the M1 Cree Modules came out.


----------



## roof (Jul 26, 2007)

I received the Lumapower yesterday. Wow, what a flashlight!!.

Very bright and a beautifull design.


----------

